# Project 365 Inspiration



## kirbym2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I'm plugging away at my P365 for 2013.  Last year I made it 8 days, so was basically a huge flop.  I'm at day 239 now, so in comparison already a huge success.  That said, I'm starting to lose some steam.  Thought I'd reach out for any suggestions, thoughts, ideas.  I've done the google route, but it's nice to hear from photographers of all stripes.  

Thanks in advance - very much appreciated!


----------



## TheFotog (Nov 9, 2013)

You're looking for picture ideas? Is there any theme in particular? You could take some sunrise and sunset shots or timelapses.


----------



## KelSS90 (Dec 31, 2013)

In my opinion, project 365 is supposed to be about your life. Find a new perspective on the mundane things. Take your route to work early one Saturday during sunrise, and maybe catch the serene beauty that part of the drive actually holds. Take a shot of your home with the sunrise or sunset peaking over the roof. A shot of the kiddos in the bath or your significant other playing video games or making supper. Anything to get a different perspective of the little things in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm starting one myself, care to share the link to your album so I can gain some inspiration. 

Personally I'm just planning to shoot my life as KelSS90 mentioned, however inspiration is always good.


----------



## shefjr (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't do a 365 project but, I do like to get ideas for inspiration. I use Katrina Kennedy's http://captureyour365.com/category/idea-list/   There is also a daily email you can subscribe to for daily ideas. Good luck on your 365 rocketman.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's mine:

http://corys365.blogspot.com

So far so good, I'm really enjoying myself and have learned so much already, which was my point in starting it. Just didn't shoot as much as I wanted and my app skills really lacked.


----------



## DxAxN (Feb 5, 2014)

I started a 365 this year...in November I shaved off my 4 year beard for a job interview. Jan 1st I started growing it again, so my 365 will be the righting a terrible wrong and documenting its return to its once glorious self.


----------



## HighOutput (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm doing a 365 project. It's basically a selfie / not-selfie type. The rules are that I have to be in the picture in some way, shape or from (Ex: portrait, shadow, reflection, edited and pasted in, where's Waldo type, abstract, body part and they allowed the DNA clause (our kids) as part of it as well. I'm now at day 173 and I'm finding it harder to come up with ideas. It has not made me more confident about taken pictures of myself (I hate it), but I must say that I have learned a lot about photoshop in last 6 months. I thought is was a cool project to help me have a camera in my hand every day and learn. We have it on a private site, where only the group can view it. I share some on Facebook and instagram, from time to time.


----------



## Joefbs (Aug 3, 2014)

Rocketman1978 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Cory's 365 Photo Project: "My Life and Life Around Me"
> 
> So far so good, I'm really enjoying myself and have learned so much already, which was my point in starting it. Just didn't shoot as much as I wanted and my app skills really lacked.



I really like your gallery, I wish I had the will power to do a 365 challenge. Maybe one day.


----------

